# Gongylus Gongylodes Mating Pics



## myzticalboi (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 7, 2010)

nice shots dude


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, did you have to raise the temperature to get them to mate?


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 7, 2010)

Very cool! :cool2: :tt1: B)


----------



## Precarious (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice! Good luck with the ooths!


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 7, 2010)

more_rayne said:


> Awesome, did you have to raise the temperature to get them to mate?


Yes, I did. I put a heat lamp right on top of the net cage. It was a 34watt bulb. Gives around 85-95*F up top. But I wasnt expecting to mate them for another two weeks. The male hopped over the cardboard divider in the net cage and did his thang.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 8, 2010)

joeho said:


> Yes, I did. I put a heat lamp right on top of the net cage. It was a 34watt bulb. Gives around 85-95*F up top. But I wasnt expecting to mate them for another two weeks. The male hopped over the cardboard divider in the net cage and did his thang.


Must be what them big antennae are for. He knows when it's time! He couldn't stand it anymore.

I have found even though they are a large mantis they will still climb thier way into tiny holes with ease! They went into a tiny hole in my bed and popped out the other side. lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 8, 2010)

Good job! u the man!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 8, 2010)

joeho said:


>


very nice pics. what do you keep the temps at for mating?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 8, 2010)

sorry I see you already said the temps. my bad


----------

